# Dog Show Prizes



## louisbry (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife and I are sponsoring the Corgi breed in the Nashville-Tullahoma Dog Show coming up in March 2011. I have turned three bowls of different local timbers to be presented at the show. They are all approximately 10.5 in by 4 in in size. Hope you enjoy and comment are welcome.

Spalted Maple











Cherry










Walnut


----------



## FrankG (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent bunch of bowls - their shape is reminiscent of how one person described our Corgi: half a dog high and two dogs long.

The Corgi silhouette on the bottom is very striking and, I notice, very consistent.  How was it produced?


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 4, 2011)

Those look great! I'm sure that they winners will appreciate them. Just make sure that you tell the winners that they are not to be used as feeding dishes. :wink:

How did you do the cut out on the bottoms?  (EDIT: Frank beat me to it by less than a minute.)


----------



## louisbry (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.  I had the bottoms engraved.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice work Louis, I like the shape of the bowls, also a nice finish and great engraving, Corgies are funny, they live to play don't they??


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 4, 2011)

looks great Louis, the reciepent will be lucky. did joe at designs by us do the laser work


----------



## louisbry (Feb 4, 2011)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> looks great Louis, the reciepent will be lucky. did joe at designs by us do the laser work


 
Yes it was Joe and he did a great job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

The winners are getting something special...And I for one think the Corgi is special. Our Tony is 10 years old and is our late life child...


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice group of bowls, winners will be proud of them.  We used to show Shetland Sheepdogs and traveled with a good fried who showed Corgis.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Feb 4, 2011)

My dad showed me the site and those are some awesome bowls. I have 4 corgis and also a 3 babies that will be ready for new homes soon. I wouldnt own a different breed dog. Have fun at the show.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work on those bowls and the engraving is spot on.  Nice work.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  My wife is really excited as she is showing our 1.5 year corgi (Bryne).  She had her previous corgi for 16 years.


----------



## markgum (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job.  Something the winners will treasure.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 25, 2011)

great looking bowls, Louis, I love the walnut one. The ingraving is greatbtoo.


----------

